# Fantasy Femme Fatales



## stephenspower (Feb 19, 2015)

Nothing like having a character you love and no way to tell her story. My latest attempt makes her into something of a femme fatale, and I'm wondering what other recent (say, 21st Century) fantasy novels and stories have been based around femme fatales.  Cersei Lannister is certainly one such character. I'm trying to see how well-trod and politicized the ground is.


----------



## Mythopoet (Feb 19, 2015)

I think Denna from Patrick Rothfuss' Kingkiller Chronicles might count.


----------



## Laurence (Feb 19, 2015)

Denna makes the best of a bad situation but hasn't really done anything other than become a successful musician so far. Her patron is clearly super evil and probably has alterior motives so I'm not sure even sure that counts! 

In my WIP there is no stigma about gender equality whatsoever (or issues with sexual persuasion however there are so few people that it's very rare to find homosexuals) so there are thousands of 'femme fatales'.


----------

